# Formal Ride



## movingman (Jan 25, 2010)

So I thought I would share some photos from my Club's ride today. Every year we get together and have our Quad Olympics. We set up some different competitive, well semi-competitive, events like a radar run to see who is the fastest, obstacle course, mud run, 2 man relay race and a poker run around the park. This year we combined it with another club favorite and that is our Formal Ride. It was a great day and the weather was perfect.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Nice!


Posted via TapaTalk for iPhone5


----------

